# Weekly competition 2011-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' F' R2 F U2 F R' U
*2. *U R' U' R' F U2 F U2 F
*3. *R' U2 R F' R' F2 R
*4. *F' R F' R U' F U2 R
*5. *F R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D L F' R B' L' B2 D' F2 U L F' R2 F L2 U F D'
*2. *B' L R D2 U F2 R2 D' F L2 R F2 L2 R B2 U F R2
*3. *R2 B2 R F' L D' B2 D' R' U' L2 U R B U2 B' U2 R'
*4. *F2 U R' U2 R D F D L' R' B F' L' R' B F2 U
*5. *L F2 D' R' U F' R' U' B2 F D U' B F2 U B L' D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' B Fw2 D' Uw Fw D U' R B Fw U' Fw' R U Fw' U B2 F2 D' Uw' B2 Fw' D Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw R2 F' L' D2 Uw' Fw' U' F2 Rw' R2 F'
*2. *D' B2 Fw F U Fw' D2 B R2 Fw L D2 B U2 F2 Uw' R2 F' U' Rw R Uw' Rw Uw U' R2 B' D' L2 F' D2 Uw2 Rw2 U' L' D' L F D2 R2
*3. *Uw' L' Rw' U Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw F2 L Fw Uw B2 L2 R2 D' U R2 D Uw' Fw' F R' D2 Rw R' F2 U2 Rw R' D' Uw2 B' Fw L' U' Rw B2 Fw' U'
*4. *F2 L' U2 L' Uw2 U B' Fw R' D' L2 R' B2 Rw R2 Uw B' F2 Rw2 Fw D' U2 B D' Rw R2 D2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' Uw' L R2 Uw L2 B' R' D' R'
*5. *B' Fw Uw2 B2 L' U2 Fw' F2 U' B' Fw Rw2 R Fw L' R2 D U2 L' R Uw2 B Uw' Fw F2 D2 Rw Uw U2 F Uw2 L' F2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Uw R U2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Lw' Dw2 Bw2 F' R2 Bw' D2 Lw D2 R' D U' Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' R' Dw Uw' F2 D' Uw' Rw' D' Dw Fw2 F' U2 B Bw' F Uw L2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Uw' U2 Rw' R' Uw B2 F2 Uw F D Dw Lw2 B Fw2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' U' L D'
*2. *F2 Lw2 Dw' B' Bw D' Uw F Dw2 B2 F L Rw' Bw' D' Dw U L' R2 Dw' Bw2 Rw Uw U Rw' R' D' L' D L2 R' U' B' Fw' Lw D2 Dw' Bw' L' D R2 B2 Lw' D' Dw' Bw Fw F' Lw R Dw' U2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Dw' R2 F' L2 U2
*3. *D2 U' Bw' L R' D2 Uw2 L2 Dw B Bw Fw2 L2 R' Dw' R' B2 L B Lw Dw2 U' Rw' F Dw' Uw' Fw D2 Uw2 Rw B' Fw L2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Dw' B2 D2 Lw' R2 U2 L' R2 F2 Uw' Lw' Fw D' L' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 R D' Dw2 U Bw2 Fw Lw2
*4. *Bw' Fw' F Uw L2 B' F' Lw' Fw Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' U' Lw Dw' Lw2 R2 D2 Dw' L Rw' B2 Bw2 D' Bw Fw2 D2 B D' U2 R F2 R' Dw' Fw F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw F L2 F' D2 Dw' R2 U Fw2 L' U B F' Uw U' L U' Lw U
*5. *Fw2 R2 Bw2 L2 B2 Bw F2 D Uw U B' Rw F' D L R B' Lw2 B2 L2 Rw' R' Dw' U Fw2 Uw2 B D U R Fw Uw B2 Bw2 L Rw' B' L Uw2 B D2 L' Bw U Fw D Dw' Rw F' Lw2 R2 Bw' L' Rw U2 Lw D U2 L' Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L B' 2B F2 D' 2D B2 2B' 2U2 2F' 2L 3R2 2F 3U' 2R' 2U2 R2 3U 2B2 2F' D' 2B' 3F2 L2 R2 3F 3U 2R 3U' L' 2R2 3U' L2 2L2 3F2 2F' 3U' 2F2 2L' 3U' L' 2L 2U L' B2 U R' B 2B' 3F 2U' 2B' F2 R2 2U' 3F F2 L2 2D 3F F2 U' 2R2 R F' 2R U2 B 2F F' 3R2 F' 3R2 R2 2B2 F' L B2 2B2 F
*2. *2B' 2R' R2 F D B2 3F2 F D' 2D 3U' B 3U 2U2 L' 2L' B 2L' 2U 3R 3U 2U' U R2 2F2 2D2 F' 2D' 3U 2U2 2B' 2D2 3R2 2B 2L2 3F 2F D2 F2 D B2 2U U' 2R 3U 3R2 2U' B2 L 3R' 2R 2B' 2R' F' R' F2 L 2R' 3F' 2F 2U' 2L 3R' U' L' 2L2 2R R2 U2 L' 2U2 2B' 2U 2B R' B 3F2 2R' 3F' 2F'
*3. *B 2B' 3U' U' 2B2 3R2 2F' U2 2R2 3U2 2R2 U R 3F' L 2F' D' U 2L 2D' 3U' B F 2R 2D2 U 2B 2U' U 2R 3U2 2L' 3U2 3F2 U L F L F 3U2 2L2 R2 3U' 2B F2 2D' 2U 2R2 2F' 3R 2R2 R2 U 3F2 U2 2R 2D' 3U' L B2 2F' F2 L' 3R' 3F2 2F F 3R' 2R2 3F D' 2D 3U' 2F D 3U2 L' D2 2U U'
*4. *2B R 2D2 2B2 2F 3R' 2R2 U2 2L 3F F 3U2 2L2 2U' 3R2 2D2 3U2 3F' 2R B 3F2 3R R B D2 2U' 2R2 2F2 3R 2B 2D2 2R' R' 2U' B' D 2R' 3F L 2D2 3R R2 2B' 3F D' B2 F2 2R2 3U 2F' 2D L 3R2 2B' 3R' 2R R2 2B2 3U 3F' 2F 2U 2B' D 2U2 U2 B D' 2R U 2L' B 2R' 2D' B' 3F' R F2 L' 2L2
*5. *2L2 3R2 2R2 2B L2 2L2 B2 2F' U R2 U2 L2 F' R B2 3F2 2D' 2F U B2 2R2 U 3R 2B2 R2 D2 L2 R 2U' L 2U2 U' B 3R F D L2 R' F 3U 2R2 R 2B F2 2D' 2L' 2B R' 2B 2R2 2U2 L' D2 3F2 L 2L' 2D' 3U' 2U' U2 2B2 U2 3R' 3U' B2 D' L2 3U' B' 2D2 3U2 U' F 3U2 2R D L D2 U2 R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' U L' D' 2U2 L2 2R2 2U2 U' B' 2R2 D2 2L2 2D' 3L2 R2 3D2 B 2F2 3D' 3L2 D 3D2 U2 2B 3L B' 3U2 2L' 2B' 3R2 3B2 3F2 2F' 2D 3B' 3D 3U L' 2L F' 3U 3L 2D' L' 2R2 2B' D L2 3D' 3R' 2D2 2B2 D' 3L2 R2 F' 3L D 2U2 U2 B2 3R2 D2 L F2 R U R' 2B 3U2 R' B' 2B' 3R 2B' U2 B2 3F 2L2 B 3U2 3L D2 2D' 3D 2L' 2U' 2L 2U' 2R' 2D L2 2D' 3U' U' 2B L' F 3D'
*2. *3R2 R 2F' D 3D' 2U' 2R 3F 2F2 3D 2U2 2L 3L' 3R' 2R' R2 F' 2R' B 3U2 L' 2F2 3L' 2U2 B' 3U' B2 2F' 3U' 3B 3D2 3B 2F F 3R' 3B 2U2 U2 F' 3R2 U 2F' 3L2 2R 2B' D 3D 2U R' B' 2B2 D L2 R 3B' 2L2 3U 2L' R' B' 3B2 2D' 2B2 D 2L' 2U 2F' 2D F' 2L' 2D' 3U' 3R 2F2 3U 3R' 2D2 L2 3R 3B' F2 3D 3F2 D 2L' 2D2 2R D2 2U2 2L2 3L 3D2 2U' F' 3L' 3F' 2D 3D 2B2 3U2
*3. *3D2 F' 2U' 2B' 2L' 3R2 R 2B 3D' 2F' 2R' R' D2 2F2 3L2 D2 2L' 3D R' 2F2 L' 3D' 3B' 3F' F2 2U' L' 2F' D' 2F' 3D 3B' F2 3D2 3U2 L 3L2 D' U2 3B2 2U' L' 3U' U2 L 3R 2U B 2B2 2D' B' 2F 2L' U L 2R2 D2 2D' 3U2 2U' F' R' 3U 3F U' 3R 3D' 2U 3R2 2R2 D 3U' 2U' U2 2B' 2R2 F2 2R R2 2F' D2 2D' 3B2 2U2 3R' 3B' 3D' 3U 3F' U 2F' L 3U' 2U' U B2 3F' 2L 3R2 R2
*4. *3F' L' U2 2F' 2D' 3R2 R2 2D 3L' 2R' R2 B 3L 2R' F2 2D 3D U' 2F 3U' U R2 U2 2F2 3U' L' 2L 3L D U' 3R' D' 2U B 3R2 F2 3U B F' 2L2 3R2 2B' 3U2 2U 3R' D2 2D2 2U B2 3D2 F' 2L2 3L2 3U' 2R' 2F 2L' D 2D R2 2B' 3B 2D U' L' 2F2 2D' 2U' U2 3B' F' L2 B' U 3L2 3D2 3U 2U2 U' 3F2 F 2D' U' F' D2 3D 3B2 D2 3L' B F U 2B2 3D2 3U2 B' 2L2 F2 L' 2L'
*5. *3R 2F2 L2 2R2 2F F2 3D' 3L U2 L 3L2 2R' 3F' U L 2L' 3U' 2R' 3U' 2R' D' 2L' 3L2 2D' R' 3U2 F' 2D 3R B2 2B L' 2L2 R' 2D 3D' U 3B2 2D' L' 3D' 3B' 2D' B2 2F F R2 2D L' B 3L2 2B R 2D' 2R B' 2U2 B2 2F F' L B2 2B' U2 3R' D B2 3B 2F F' 2D B' 2B2 3F 2R2 3F2 2F F 3D2 L2 3U R2 B' 2L' 2U' U 3L' 3R2 R2 3D 3U2 U' 3F' U2 B' F2 D B2 2F2 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 F' R F2 U' R2 F'
*2. *R' F2 R U' F' U' F2 U2 R
*3. *U R U R2 F' U F R2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D R F' L2 B' D' L' B' D2 B' D' U F2 R' D' F' U
*2. *B2 F L' R' B2 R B' L D L2 R' D F U L2 U2 B2 R'
*3. *L' D B U' R F' L' D' F' L2 F' U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Rw' Fw' L D Rw Fw' F2 D2 Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 L' R2 Uw F2 Uw U2 L' U L2 D Fw' D' Rw2 B Uw' R' D Uw U L2 D2 Rw2 U' R2 F L R'
*2. *Uw L U B Uw R B2 Uw2 L' Fw F2 Rw Uw F' R U2 R' D' F2 Uw2 L' D2 U2 R' U2 F' U2 B Rw2 R2 D2 Rw2 F Uw Rw' D B' L Rw F
*3. *B' Fw F2 Uw2 F2 L U' F2 R U2 F' Uw' L B2 L' R' D' Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Fw L B' Fw F2 Uw' B D' Uw U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw D' L' R2 B' R Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Uw2 Bw' F' D2 Dw Uw' U' Rw U' R F2 Uw2 U' Bw F2 Lw' Rw' R' Bw Fw2 F' Lw Fw L' B Lw' Bw D2 Uw' B2 D L2 R' Bw' L' Dw' R D Dw2 L' Rw R2 Dw F2 U2 Lw' Rw' F Uw' F' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F D' Bw2 Fw L
*2. *Lw2 D2 Uw2 R2 B2 Bw' L2 Uw' L Fw' F L' Rw2 Fw2 Dw R2 B' L2 Rw Dw2 B' Dw Rw' F' L2 Lw' Fw' L' Lw2 Dw2 L2 Uw' B' D2 B2 Bw Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' D Bw2 L D' Bw U' Bw L2 R' B2 Bw2 Rw' Dw' B Uw2 Lw2 Rw' U2 B' R2
*3. *Lw' U2 L R Dw U Bw' D2 Uw2 B F' Lw R2 D B D' Uw' L' Rw2 R2 D' Dw' U2 L Lw B' Bw' Fw' U Bw' U Rw2 Bw' Fw D2 Dw2 U F2 L' D2 B2 F' R' D' Fw' Dw B' Fw' Rw' Uw' U B' Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 L' Rw D' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' 2U U2 2B2 F' 2L' 2F' 3U' 2R' B2 3U' U' R 2F' 3R' 2R 2F 2D2 2U L' 2U' R 2U' L R2 D2 2R' 2D F' R' 3F2 U' L' 2L R' D2 2B' 3F 2F' 2L R D R' 2U U' 2B2 F' R' 2D' L2 2U 2B2 L' 2L 3R' 2D2 L' F2 D2 B' 2B 2F2 2U B2 2D B 2L 3R 2F2 F' 2R 2D F 2R2 3U' 3R2 R 3F F R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 3D' 3R U 2R 2D' 3D' 3U2 2U L' 3D' 2U' 3R2 R' B' U2 2R2 2D' 2F2 F2 D' 2D2 U' 3F 3U2 L2 R' 3F' 3D 3L2 3D2 2F L2 F' 2D 3B' L2 3D2 R2 B 3B2 3D' 2F' 2U2 2L2 3R2 2R 2B 2F' F 2L 2R2 2B' 3F 2F 3L2 U 3F' F 2U2 2F' 3R2 R' 2U 2B' 2L2 3R' 2U2 F L 3F' 3L' 2D U' 3L D' B' 3U' 3R' D 2D' U2 2F2 F' D2 2R' B 2B2 3B' 2F' L' 3U2 R' 2U2 2B2 L 2L' B' 3U2 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F D R B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B' F D' R2
*2. *U L B D2 B2 L' R2 B L2 D' L B2 L U' B F' R D'
*3. *R2 F2 U F' U' L' D L2 F L2 U2 L' B R' F2 R D R
*4. *U2 F' L2 B' R' D' B2 R U L2 D R2 B R' D R2 D' U'
*5. *U' B D B2 F' L2 U' R F D B2 U F' U2 R' D F U'
*6. *R' F2 D U' B2 F' D F2 L' U2 B R' D' U' F D2 B' R
*7. *D U2 L2 D' F2 L B' R' U B D2 R2 B L D2 U B2 D2
*8. *L' R' U2 F2 L' D' B2 R B L' B R2 U' L2 F2 U B'
*9. *U2 R2 B R' F R2 F' L2 R2 F L2 D' L' U2 R U' B L2
*10. *R D L' R B2 R' U R2 B' F2 L' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2
*11. *F2 D' R' B R2 B2 F2 D R F2 L2 B2 F L2 R U B' U'
*12. *U F' D F L2 U2 R' F R2 D U' F2 D' L2 D B' L U'
*13. *D' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U' R B F R' B2 F' R2 U F2 U'
*14. *L D2 B2 U L B2 F' R2 B L' D' U' L R2 F' R2 D' U2
*15. *L' D2 F2 R' D U L' B2 R' D F' L U' L R' F' D'
*16. *L D2 F2 R2 B' D' U2 L' R D L2 R U R' B2 U2 F D'
*17. *R D R' F2 R D2 F2 L D L2 D R' F U F' D F2 R2
*18. *F2 R2 U2 B U R U2 F D L F D2 B2 L' R F' R2 U'
*19. *B2 L2 R U' F2 L' F L B2 L' F2 L' F' R' F R'
*20. *D' L' U' F U L' D2 L2 D' L R U' R2 U2 R2 U B2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B2 D' B F' D' B' F U2 F' R D' L' R D2 B2 F2
*2. *U2 L' B' U' B R F D2 F D' B2 F2 R B' F' R2 D U'
*3. *U L B2 D L2 D2 U B2 F' L2 U B D' B U B2 L' U'
*4. *L2 F' L' U2 B2 U' L' R2 D2 R F R' D2 B R2 B R U'
*5. *B2 D2 B2 L F R F R2 F D R B' U L2 U2 L' F2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B' L' R' U F' D' L' B' F D' B' D' R' B U' F R2
*2. *D2 F L' R' U B' L' F2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 D R D2 F U
*3. *B2 D' L2 R F L2 B L U L U2 L' F D U' R2 B2 R
*4. *F2 R B' L2 F U2 L' U F L F R2 F R' F U' R'
*5. *U B2 R' U2 B' L' B' F D2 R' B' L2 F D' L U B U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F U2 R' F R U2 F' L D U L' D' U L B R' B
*2. *D2 B' F R B L2 F' U2 R' D2 F U L2 R B2 D2 B
*3. *F R2 U' B2 F' L2 D F2 R2 D F L B R' D U' L'
*4. *U L2 R U' B R' D2 B' U' L D2 U F2 U F' D B' U'
*5. *D2 L2 D' L R' F' D' L' F D2 L2 B' U L' B D2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B U' R' B D B' L U R' B L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F U2 F' U F'
*3. *L' F R' F R B' D' F2 L' B' L R2 D B D R' B' U2
*4. *Fw Rw Fw U' L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' U' L' B2 R' D2 Uw L' U2 B2 Uw' U' B F2 L' U B' U' B Fw' F2 L' Uw U' Fw D2 U' F R' B' Fw F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F' U R' F U'
*3. *D' B' F2 R' F' R' B' U' B R2 B2 F L' D R2 U F U
*4. *Fw Uw B2 Fw' D R2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' Fw' L' Rw' R' B F' Uw' R2 B2 Fw' R2 Fw Uw' U B Fw R' F D2 F2 Rw' B Rw R2 Fw2 F' L'
*5. *Lw' Fw2 Lw U2 Rw' R' U2 Bw L2 Fw D' Bw' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw' Dw' Uw' B2 R2 Dw L Lw R B' Bw Fw Uw2 Lw' Bw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Uw U2 B Bw F2 Dw' L Dw' Lw2 F Dw' Fw D' Lw' B' Fw' L' Lw' B Bw2 F' D2 L' Uw2 Lw' U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B L R' U' R U' R' b'
*2. *U' B R' U' L U' B U l r
*3. *L B' R L' B R L' B' l' r' u
*4. *U L R' L' B R B' U' L r' u
*5. *U' R' L' R B R U' R' L' l' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (6,-3) (3,3) (-3,3) (5,3) (4,1) (-3,2) (0,3) (3,0) (3,5) (0,3) (0,1) (-5,3) (0,3) (2,5) (3,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-1) (0,-5) (6,3) (-3,4) (-4,0) (-4,0) (6,2) (4,4) (0,2) (4,0) (2,0) (0,1) (0,1) (0,2) (4,0) (0,3) (5,3) (0,3) (0,0)
*3. *(0,6) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (-1,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,1) (-4,0) (2,0) (-5,2) (0,5) (2,0) (6,0) (2,1) (-4,1) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-4) (1,0) (-3,3) (3,0) (2,3) (1,2) (-4,0) (0,1) (2,0) (0,4) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,2) (0,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,4)
*5. *(0,-1) (3,6) (3,1) (3,0) (-5,2) (2,0) (-1,4) (-4,0) (5,4) (-2,5) (3,0) (4,5) (-4,0) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B F L F L R L' B' L' B L R' L' B L B' L' B' L R' F' L R' F B'
*2. *B' F' B F L F' L' R' F' R L' F' L' F' B R L B L F B' R' F L' F'
*3. *B' F' R' L R' L' F R' L F' L' B L' F L' R' B L R' L' F' L R L' F'
*4. *F R' F' R B' R' F R B' R L' F L R' L' B L B' F B' F L' F L' F
*5. *R F B L F' B' R' F B' F' R' F L' R' L' R' B R' F B L B' R' B' L'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2011)

2x2: 3.24, 3.21, 1.37, 2.26, 2.87 = 2.78
3x3: 12.71, 8.63, 10.38, 10.06, 9.21 = 9.88
4x4: 45.07, 47.73, 41.99, 46.77, 46.47 = 46.10
5x5: 1:21.56, 1:34.12, 1:11.88, 1:24.67, 1:22.62 = 1:22.95
6x6: 2:47.15, 2:50.49, 2:31.44, 2:29.37, 2:44.05 = 2:40.08
7x7: 4:41.50, 4:49.42, 4:43.37, 4:30.88, 4:30.89 = 4:38.58
2x2 BLD: DNF(11.01), 11.38, 12.51+ = 11.38
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:40.69), 1:22.59, 1:08.67 = 1:08.67
4x4 BLD: 6:22.91, DNS, DNS = 6:22.91
5x5 BLD: 17:36.77, DNS, DNS = 17:36.77
Multi BLD: 6/6 24:18
3x3 OH: 20.16, 20.41, 19.07, 18.14, 19.89 = 19.71
3x3 WF: 1:16.95, 1:08.29, 1:02.07, 1:09.45, 1:10.55 = 1:09.43
2-4 relay: 1:06.24
2-5 relay: 2:35.98
Clock: 9.24, 10.51, 9.89, 8.63, 8.07 = 9.25
Megaminx: 49.05, 51.08, 43.84, 45.37, 53.34 = 48.50
Pyraminx: 4.82, 4.36, 9.71, 3.79, 6.02 = 5.07
Square-1: 19.87, 18.82, 28.24, 19.38, 19.54 = 19.60


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 16, 2011)

3x3: (25.43), 11.26, 11.60, 12.28, (10.80) -> 11.71
4x4: (59.78), (1:17.88), 1:07.64, 1:12.13, 1:12.70 -> 1:10.82
3x3oh: (24.55), 22.25, 20.09, 19.79, (15.71) -> 20.71


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2011)

oh: (20.84), 23.39, 23.14, 22.48, (29.38) = 23
god I suck -_-
3: 10.57, (16.08), (9.65), 11.58, 12.93 = 11.69
blah


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.53, 7.48, 6.26, 4.43, 7.42 = 7.06 avg5 
*3x3x3:* 21.21, 16.22, 18.80, 24.47, 16.92 = 18.98 avg5
*4x4x4:* 1:29.19, 1:25.85, 1:40.70, 1:35.77, 1:19.11 = 1:30.27 avg5
*5x5x5:* 2:36.85, 3:32.43, 2:25.30, 2:48.19, 2:49.11+ = 2:44.71 avg5
*3x3x3 OH:* 54.27, 46.56, 44.48, 43.53, 36.69 = 44.86 avg5
*2-4 relay:* 2:01.06 
*2-5 relay:* 5:04.39

*FMC:* 67



Spoiler



U' L' U' L2 R U2 x2 
U L' U2 L U' L U' L'
R U R' y' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
R' U2 R U B' U B 
B U B' R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 
U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M U'


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.47, 6.07, DNF, 4.34, 3.02 = *4.96* Fail
*3x3:* 19.29, 12.37, 20.57, 14.66, 17.72 = *17.22* Bad
*4x4:* 1:17.91, 1:13.20, 1:19.02, 1:09.98, 1:23.96 = *1:16.71* Terrible
*5x5:* 2:02.34, 2:05.03, 1:59.96, 1:56.94, 1:53.86 = *1:59.75* Bad
*6x6:* 4:34.11, 4:44.81, 4:23.78, 3:36.54, 3:55.64 = *4:17.84* O_O wtf my old single PB was 4:23
*7x7:* 6:25.07, 6:46.71, 7:56.71, 6:40.84, 6:47.51 = *6:45.02* O_O wtf 1:08 better than last week :O :O
*2x2 BLD:* 44.11, DNF(38.29), DNF(1:09.01) = *44.11* I twisted the wrong corner on both DNFs -_-
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:32.91), DNF(2:31.04), DNF(2:47.27) = *DNF* Disappointing. The first one was off by M2 parity, but the solve didn't have parity and I didn't try to solve parity, so I think I must have just forgotten to solve an edge target or something. No idea what went wrong on the other two; #2 was off by 5 edges, and #3 was really scrambled (took me a good 30-some moves to solve the cube from where it was). Oh well looking at the bright side, the times this week were much better than last week's.
*Multi BLD:* *0/2 = 0 points, 7:10.43* I didn't expect to succeed tbh. It is the first multi I have ever done, and I don't have a real memo method applicable to >1 cube. I will hurry up and finish making a letter pair list.
*3x3 OH:* 46.50, 46.87, 44.20, 41.44, 45.48 = *45.39* Bad
*3x3 MTS:* 1:00.37, 1:04.20, 58.72, 1:01.67, 53.05 = *1:00.25* weee this is fun
*2-4 Relay:* *1:34.50* Meh
*2-5 Relay:* *4:02.64* Absolutely terrible wtf 
*Megaminx:* 2:11.23, 2:28.48, 2:04.37, 2:17.59, 2:10.81 = *2:13.21* okay I guess..
*3x3 FMC:* *34 moves*


Spoiler



This didn't take anywhere near an hour, was almost linear, but I was lazy and didn't feel like taking the time to improve anything, not even look for one insertion. 

L D' U2 B L' U F2 L B' U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B' D B D' R' D2 R D2 R D2 R2 D F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D2

2x2x3: L D' U2 B L' U F2 L B' U2 L2 B2
Most of F2L with cool looking LL: R' D2 B' D B D' R'
Leave 3 corners (CLS alg): D2 R D2 R D2 R2 D2
A Perm with one move canceled: D' F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D2


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2:* (13.31), 10.87, 8.30, (7.78), 8.53 ==>> 9.24 Warming up would probably have helped.
*3x3:* (28.61), (22.82), 26.55, 26.43, 25.04 ===>>> 26.01
*4x4:* 2:33.96, (2:21.90), 2:33.96, (4:01.58), 2:33.55 ===>>> 2:33 First day with a 4x4, need to work on my centers and parities. good for first day though 
*5x5:* (3:18.46), 3:26.36, 4:13.58, 4:21.13, (4:33.66) ===>>> 4:00 Lol, Personal Best to really bad.
*7x7:* 10:07.53, (8:49.87), 9:03.45, (10:22.19), 9:27.60===>>>> 9:32
*2-4 Relay: * 3:58.83; First day with my 4x4, screwed up centers and then had 2 parities. 3x3 and 2x2 were good though
*2-5 Relay: * 7:12.13; Pretty good I guess. My 4x4 edges kind of stunk it up but oh well.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 16, 2011)

2x2: 4.92, 5.86, 5.04, 7.91, 6.66 = 5.85 GRRRR
3x3: 15.25, 18.52, 16.08, 15.81, 17.03 = 16.31
4x4: 1:26.07, 1:41.23, 1:22.08, 1:23.63, 1:22.57 = 1:24.09
5x5: 2:05.97, 2:03.79, 2:23.93, 1:53.01, 2:06.77 = 2:05.51
7x7: 9:59.23, 10:26.37, 10:31.73, 8:30.78, 11:43.60 = 10:19.11 I'm still terrible
4x4 BLD: DNF
Multi BLD: DNS
2-4 relay: 2:30.78 ARRRRRRRG HUGE 4X4 POP
2-5 relay: 4:05.18


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 16, 2011)

3x3:26.91,26.65,26.16,26.22,28.52.
Avg:26.59
Cube: Edison cus y guhongs being borrowed.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2*= 10.07 )11.05) 8.76 10.38 (6.24)=9.74
*3x3* 43.03 (49.33) (21.77) 35.91 33.85=37.60 best is 4th bet time.
*4x4*2:37.58 2:36.31 (3:35.83) (2:27.64) 2:56.16 =2:43.35
*5x5*5:31.80 4:47.72 5:27.82 (5:59.84) (4:27.56)=5:15.78
*oh 3x3* 1:41.58 (1:03.84) (1:45.66) 1:23.78 1:33.73 = 1:33.03
*pyra* 11.70 11.98 12.07 (25.98) (11.52)
*mega* 4:53.65, 3:49.61[PB], 5:35.17, 6:20.55, 7:15.72= 5:36.46
*2x2-4x4*3:47.95 bad
* 2x2-5x5*9:10.79
*3X3 WITH FEET* 8:05.39 6:59.88 (9:34.03) (6:29.94) 6:42.94= 7:16.07 I hardly ever do this
*Fewest Moves* 102 moves


Spoiler



Cross: U' L' U L U2 R L' U2
F2L#1 : D2 L' D L D B D' B'
F2L#2 R D R'
F2L#3: D' L D L' D' L D L' D' L D L' D'
F2L#4: F D F' D' F D' F' D F D2 F' D F D' F' D
OLL: x2 B U B' U R B' R' B U2 B' R B R' F U R U' R F L U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L
PLL: F R' F L2 F' R F L2 F2 
STUFFED UP OLL


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.57 4.99 (5.47) 4.98 (4.54) => 4.85

*3x3:* (16.22) 11.88 14.30 (11.50) 15.54 => 13.91

*4x4:* 1:02.85 (58.60) (DNF) 1:04.75 1:01.72 => 1:03.11

*5x5:* (2:23.13) 2:25.14 (2:56.43) 2:39.32 2:35.67 => 2:33.38

*6x6:* 6:17.64 (6:12.32) 6:20.82 6:28.44 (6:42.87) => 6:22.30

*2x2 BLD:* 15.60 DNF DNF => 15.60

*3x3 OH:* 33.38 29.57 31.76 (28.42) (38.23) => 31.57


----------



## Henrik (Apr 16, 2011)

Henrik

Feet: 48.55, 48.22, (44.41), 49.52, (1:04.06) => 48.76 sec
Messed up on the last cube :S, lets hope it get better next weekend.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2011)

*3x3x3 *
21.45, 19.17, (23.26), 23.18, (18.43)
*Avg: 21.27*
_I really should've warmed up before doing this.
Almost popped the 23.26. Luckily i pushed the piece back in before it popped._
*One handed*
53.58, (52.57), 55.35, (1:01.23), 58.06
Average: 55.67
_Second try at Roux OH. I'm pretty happy with these times._
*Fewest moves*


Spoiler



R2 U B2 R' B R B D' R' B2 U M l U' L2 U L U M U2 l' U L B L U' L' U' L U L' B' L U L' U' L' B L B' U r U R' U' M' U R U' R' M2 U M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2
72 HTM
_First time trying fewest moves, forgot it's HTM (so I used roux)... And I wasted most of my time removing rotations. At least I tried... It was fun! But next time, I should do a fewest moves solve rather than just write down my speedsolve._


*Match the scramble*
3:45.36, 4:09:22, 3:42.83, (3:21.01), (4:56.20)
Average: 3:52.47
_First time, again. This was interesting. I decided to use petrus, but my last solve was roux. Very confusing last six edges haha._
Would've done 2x2x2 if my friends didn't decide to play catch with it...


----------



## Carrot (Apr 16, 2011)

*Pyraminx: *(2.25), 3.68, 3.56, (4.80), 4.13 => *3.79*
_First five solves of today..._


----------



## janelle (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2x2*
6.69, 6.78, (7.45), (5.66), 6.80
Average of 5: *6.76*

*3x3x3*
19.28, (17.97), 18.26, 18.54, (19.49)
Average of 5: *18.69*

*3x3x3 OH*
29.14, (26.89), 29.01, (33.13), 32.08
Average of 5: *30.07*
Ah so close to sub30 ao5 >.< Oh well nice single 

*Square-1*
(33.42), 52.34, 50.87, (57.70), 45.81
Average of 5: *49.68*
Nice single  new pb

*Magic*
1.46, 1.38, (3.03), 1.72, (1.37)
Average of 5: *1.52*
Nice avg  Stupid lockup on the 3 XD


----------



## Jakube (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.52, 8.26, 7.45, (8.56), (5.66) = *7.41*
*3x3x3:* 21.00, 21.59, (40.83), (17.73), 20.58 = *21.06*
*4x4x4:* 1:46.02, 1:49.07, 1:36.00, (1:29.12), (1:49.96) = *1:44.00*
*5x5x5:* 2:50.02, 2:30.07 (2:24.88), (2:59.56), 2:32.79 = *2:37.63*
*7x7x7:* (8:56.70), 8:16.84, (8:12.96), 8:24.83, 8:30.89 = *8:24.19*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 43.08, 46.46, 45.53 = *43.08*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:38.13, DNF, DNF = *1:38.13*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 23:14.81, DNF, DNF = *23:14.81*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 5/7 = 3 Points 35:24.86*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (47.30), 44.04, (31.20), 39.89, 46.76 = *43.56*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 3:56.73, 4:26.51, 4:00.55, (5:20.44), (3:22.57) = *4:07.97*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* (1:38.72), 1:48.62, 2:41.55, 1:52.42, (4:08.61) = *2:07.53*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 58*


Spoiler



1x2x3: U' L U D L R U (7/7)
2x2x3: F2 R U2 L' R B' L B R2 (9/16)
x2 z
2x3x3: U' R B R' B2 R U2 R' U2 (9/25)
OLL: x' F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R y' L' R B' L R' U2 L' R B' L R' (19/44)
PLL: (L' U R' U2 L U' R)2 (14/58)

I suck in FMC!


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:25.86*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:46.32*
*MegaMinx:* (3:55.04), (5:01.44), 4:05.54, 4:12.12, 4:25.80 = *4:15.15*
*PyraMinx:* 15:01, 12.79, (20.56), (10.38), 14.19 = *14.00*
*Square-1:* 2:30.49, (5:22.76), 1:53.97, (1:44.60), 1:59.08 = *2:07.85*


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 16, 2011)

*Cubenovice*
*3x3 BLD:* 09:00.20, 08:36.70, DNF = 08:36.70

*FMC: 29 HTM*
Happy because I worked through the pseudoness without premoves, sad because of the crappy insertions.



Spoiler



R2 U R2 F2 R makes 2x2x2 5
U' B' pseudo 2x2x3 7
*L* . *U2 L2* pseudo F2L-slot 10
*L* U L' EO cancels 1 move 12
U' B' U' B : *U2* B leaves 5 corners 18

at . insert *L'* D' L U' L' D L *U* to cancel 3 moves
at : insert F' D F U2 F' D' F *U2 *to cancel 2 moves

Final solution:
R2 U R2 F2 R U' B' D' L U' L' D L U' L' U L' U' B' U' B F' D F U2 F' D' F B = 29 HTM


----------



## irontwig (Apr 16, 2011)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



_R2 U B2 D R D2 R' B D2 L' D' L B' R B D B' D' R F2 R U2 R' U L' U' R U L_

Pre-moves are R2 F2 R U' (Found on inverse):

R2 U [2x2x3]
B2 D R D2 R' B D2 L' D' L [F2L]
B' R B D B' D' R' [LLEF+1]
R2 F2 R U' [Undo psuedoness]
U' R' U L' U' R U L [L3C]

Unfortunately, I couldn't improve upon this with an insertion. I feel as there ought to be a a better way to continue after the block or a clever way to solve the LL.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 16, 2011)

2x2: 3.59, 2.19, (1.92), 2.39, (4.72) = 2.72
3x3: (9.41), 8.16, (8.13), 8.22, 9.39 = 8.59
4x4: (51.42), 44.13, 49.95, (43.41), 45.94 = 46.67
5x5: 1:28.92, 1:34.30, (1:28.73), (2:09.53), 1:39.30 = 1:34.17

@Zane: Thanks


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes said:


> 3x3: (9.41), 8.16, (8.13), 8.22, 9.39 = 8.59


Consistently awesome. :tu


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 16, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ - 7.30 6.59 7.32 10.38 7.44 = *7.35*
_3x3_ - 19.18 16.78 18.36 20.96 21.40 = *19.50* _Comment - 2nd was non lucky. First five solves of the day, which makes this rather nice._
_4x4_ - 1.12.34 1.12.18 1.15.23 1.12.40 1.25.00 = *1.13.32* _Comment - O - P OP P. Popped 5th._
_5x5_ - 2.11.68 2.02.88 2.09.60 2.09.29 2.13.39 = *2.10.19* _Comment - This felt so good. And I haven't touched it since last week_
_6x6_ - 3.40.22 3.35.56 3.47.60 3.59.24 4.23.06 = *3.49.02* _Comment - I just couldn't stop the rot at the end. Over the last two weeks, I feel a lot slower at tis one particular event._
_7x7_ - 5.48.37 6.30.26 6.26.36 5.57.55 6.48.28 = *6.18.06* _ Comment - nice_
_3x3 OH_ - 36.38 42.06 45.60 42.33 38.94 = *41.11* _Comment - counting sub 40. Sweet_
_2-4 Relay_ - *1.47.80* _Comment - Of course, double parity on 4x4 stage._
_2-5 Relay_ - *4.03.00* _Comment - would have been just sub4, but I got excited and forgot to stop the timer_
_Magic_ - 1.63 1.40 1.38 1.65 2.17 = *1.56*
_Master Magic_ - 2.46 2.48 2.43 2.50 2.96 = *2.48* _Comment - I'm starting to get back into shape._
_Clock_ - 12.93 14.40 12.70 13.70 12.84 = *13.16*
_Square1_ - DNF 45.55 55.57 1.14.95 1.08.48 = *1.06.33*
_Skewb_ - 34.86 23.85 25.62 33.40 24.53 = *27.85* _Comment - still using my two alg method. Can someone please link me to video examples of meepkir method if they exist?_


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 16, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.72, 2.56, 4.29, 3.38, 2.66= *2.92* Whaaaaa!? Mix of CLL and Ortega
*3x3:* 12.59, 13.15, 14.72, 13.60, 12.83= *13.19*
*4x4:* 1:04.20, 1:00.98, 1:14.14, 1:04.58, 1:01.44=*1:03.41*
*5x5:* 3:01.98, 2:47.89, 2:46.81, 2:10.99, 2:30.22= *2:43.77*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:01.98= *1:01.98*
*2+3+4:* 1:28.13
*2+3+4+5:* 3:46.13
*Magic:* 1.37, 1.67, 1.52, 1.79, 1.34= *1.47*
*Pyraminx:* 7.21, 8.92, 13.92, 9.52, 9.19= *9.26*
*Megaminx:* 2:10.97, 1:54.32, 1:47.78, 1:29.10, 1:34.60= *1:45.54* PB!
*Square-1:* 49.10, 37.88, 28.70, 35.67, 32.98= *33.67*
*OH:* 32.49, 32.09, 39.13, 31.26, 26.37= *31.94*
*Feet:* 3:45.92, 4:09.42, 3:12.99, 3:41.82, 3:40.82= *3:42.41* lolol I fail
*MTS:*1:06.32, 1:18.00, 1:12.25, 1:13.30, 1:10.60= *1:12.05*
*Skewb:* 15.78, 15.94, 16.46, 15.35, 14.83, 16.44= *15.88*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF= *DNF* I think I should master 2x2 BLD before trying 3x3.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 17, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.87, 12.56, 11.07, 13.18, 11.62= *11.75*

*3x3:*

*4x4:* 2:38.78, 2:49.06, 2:55.06, 2:45.46, 2:13.78= *2:44.43*

*5x5:* 4:07.57, 4:00.92, 4:11.41, 4:59.30, 4:08.30= *4:09.09*

*MultiBLD:*

*3X3BLD:* DNF, DNF (6:54.96), DNF = *DNF* (I'm still getting only off by one flipped edge or an unnoticed edge cycle)

*3x3OH:*

*3x3Feet:*

*2-4Relay: 2:41.64* (did better than my 4x4 average)

*2-5Relay: 8:50.24* (HORRIBLE!)

*clock:*

*Square-1:*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 17, 2011)

*2x2*: 5.61, 5.15, 3.61, 5.70, 4.20 = *4.99*

*3x3*: (14.65), 11.01, 12.52, 10.58, (8.96) = *11.37*
Inconsistent >_>

*3x3 BLD*: 43.43, DNF(57.63), 47.70 = *43.43*
Second one would've been solved and sub-50, but POP on last alg 

*3x3 OH*: 24.05, 23.44, (17.27), 20.86, (31.73) = *22.78*
Last one was a U-perm mess up =.=

*4x4*: 59.29, 1:01.67, (1:02.27), (52.57), 56.30 = *59.09*
Horrible

*4x4 BLD*: 6:21.08(2:39.29), DNF (5:49.33), DNF (6:17.36) = *6:21.08*
The DNFs were off by quite a lot


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 17, 2011)

2x2-(4.38), (7.69), 7.51, 5.94, 4.46= 5.97
3x3-21.72, 25.01, 22.21, (25.49), (21.13)= 22.98
4x4-(2:05.95), 1:54.34, 1:47.78, (1:29.10), 1:34.63= 1:45.58
Pyraminx-4.29, 4.68, 4.89, (4.00), (4.93)= 4.62
Not even any 5's


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 17, 2011)

3x3 OH: (22.60), 27.86, (30.28), 24.19, 28.67 = *26.91*


----------



## tociva (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi. I'm new here, so this is the first time I'm doing this. 

*2x2x2 avg: 18.11*
*3x3x3 avg: 31:57*
*4x4x4 avg: 3:02.93*
*5x5x5 avg: 6:34.14*
*Megaminx avg: 5:32.17*

2x2x2 individual times:
21.06
(10.96)
14.91
18.35
(25.87)

3x3x3 individual times:
30.91
33.65
(24.22)
30.14
(38.61)

4x4x4 individual times:
(2:30.59)
2:59.66
3:06.89
(3:07.85)
3:02.23

5x5x5 individual times:
6:30.07
6:29.57
(6:50.95)
(6:22.07)
6:42.79

Megaminx individual times:
5:08.12
5:21.19
5:09.92
6:05.40
8:22.62

I'm ordering V-cubes this week, so in a couple of weeks I'll be posting these times too. 

Got a clock laying around somewhere too but I hate it because it takes way longer to scramble the darn thing than solving it, which is not fun, and fun is the whole point of cubing, isn't it?


----------



## okayama (Apr 18, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (12.63), 11.69, 8.55, (7.47), 8.30 = 9.51

*3x3x3*: (25.19), 21.60, (17.67), 20.27, 22.05 = 21.31

*6x6x6*: 6:38.78, 6:53.69, 6:46.40, (7:46.35), (6:18.70) = 6:46.29

*7x7x7*: (12:57.92), (11:01.93), 11:37.00, 11:27.85, 11:24.54 = 11:29.79

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:33.04, DNF [4:59.46], DNF [2:48.24] = 4:33.04　1st try for BH corners.
2nd: Off by 3 corners
3nd: 2 flipped edges left

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 13:20.47, DNS, DNS = 13:20.47
1st: memo: 6:52.40

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 34:54.28, DNS, DNS = 34:54.28
1st: memo: 19:13.21

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/5 (45:42.77) memo: 29:57.09
4th: squashed... :fp http://twitpic.com/4o0n9m

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B U' R' B D B' L U R' B L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' U'
Solution: U2 L U' R U R' L' U2 R U R U R2 L' F2 R U2 L' U' L2 B2 U B' R B R' B2

25 min solution.

Pre-scramble: B

square + c/e pair: R2 U
More c/e pair: R2 *
2x2x2 block: L' F2 R
2x2x3 block: U2 L' U' L2
F2L minus 1 slot: B'
All but 2e2c: B' U B' R B R' B
Correction: B

Insert at the beginning: U2 L U' R U R' L' U2 R U R'

(Or, insertion at *: L F2 R' D R' D' R2 F2 L' U' also gives 27 HTM solution)


----------



## nccube (Apr 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.36, 2.77, 2.71, 2.53, 3.13 = *2.87*
*3x3:* 12.50, 13.19, 11.56, 11.25, 11.55 = *11.87*
*2x2BLD:* 23.41, DNF(27.66), DNF(27.08) = *23.41*
*Pyraminx:* 8.02, 11.61, 9.58, 8.36, 7.91 = *8.65*
*Magic:* 1.47, 1.34, 1.47, 1.41, 1.34 = *1.41*
*OH:* 24.81, 23.40, 26.96, 24.78, 28.61 = *25.52*


----------



## guusrs (Apr 18, 2011)

fmc: (*27*)



Spoiler



R2 U R2 F2 U2 L U' L2 R B2 U B U' B' U B U' L' B' L B2 D B' U B D' U2 

explanation:
pre-move [U2]
F2L-1: R2 U R2 F2 U2 L U' L2 R (9+1)
F2L: B2 U B U' B' U B (16+1)
LL: U' L' B' L B2 D B' U B D' (26+1)
undo pre-move: U2 (27)


easy and quick.
Spent time on the inverse sramble afterwards with no result
Congratz Tomoaki with that similar solution!

Guus


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 18, 2011)

Guus, Tomoaki, you are just too good!
I have to race against the clock to get 30 - 35 HTM and you just throw out the sub 30's all the time.

I can only hope to keep that 3rd place this week...


----------



## Attila (Apr 19, 2011)

FMC: DNF
I found a nice 28 moves solution, but was about 90 min.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 20, 2011)

2x2 3.43, 3.02, 2.90, 5.70, 5.38 = 3.95 (I failed at the end)
3x3:19.53, 19.78, 13.87, 19.90, 16.13 = 18.48 (Why am I so freakin slow at 3x3?)
4x4 2:15.23, 1:16.33, 1:37.12, 1:30.78, 1:38.99 = 1:35.63 (eeeeewww)
5x5 2:44.23, 2:56.59, 2:53.79, 3:13.47, 2:26.15 = 2:51.54 (Me gusta el last solve)
6x6
7x7
3x3 OH 1:10.51, 1:04.42, 55.43, 55.25, 56.10 = 58.65 (I hate OH, but I continue to do it)
2x2 BLD
3x3 BLD DNF(3:12.37), DNF(4:38.51), DNF(5:20.79) = DNF
2-4 Relay:1:55.27
2-5 Relay: 4:54.91
Megaminx: 2:40.61, 2:00.43, 3:22.08, 3:18.35, 3:39.31 = 3:07.01 (Yeah, I'm inconsistent.)
Pyraminx: 5.95, 8.77, 13.35, 9.29, 9.37 = 9.14
Clock : 20.18, 28.78, 26.08, 18.39, DNF(49.45) = 25.01 (Meh.)
Square 1 52.23, 55.79, 45.26, 56.46, 1:12.40 = 54.82 (I haven't practiced SQ-1 in a LONG time)
Magic
Master Magic


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

*2x2* -- 7.23, 8.50, 6.15, 7.37, 7.97 = 7.52 AO5

*3x3* -- 21.55, 22.18, 21.92, 24.64, 20.85 = 21.88 AO5

*3x3 OH* -- 46.65, 41.98, 29.41, 42.28, 45.76 = 43.34 AO5

*FMC* -- 83 moves



Spoiler



Cross -- F2 L' F2 D2 U' L' U R2

F2L #1 -- z2 U R' U2 R d' R U R'

#2 -- U' L U' L' d' R U2 R' U R U' R'

#3 -- U R' U' R U' R' U R

#4 -- L U' L' U L U' L'

OLL -- (R' F R F')X2 R U R' U' R U R'

PLL -- U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



Comments -- 2x2 -- pretty fail

3x3 -- really nice average

3x3 OH -- New PB single and average!!!!!!!

FMC -- 4 moves less than last time so...... meh


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 20, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.79, 6.28, (3.55), (18.54), 7.34 = *6.80* 
*3x3:* (11.68), 14.46, (16.22), 14.82, 15.35 = *14.88*
*4x4:* 1:02.25, (1:26.67), 1:14.23, (1:00.07), 1:12.59 = *1:09.69*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:33.81*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:26.16*
Comment: Failed on 5x5, 2-4 was sub 1:20.
*3x3 OH:* 28.35, (19.35), 26.10, (31.04), 22.11 = *25.52*
*Pyraminx:* (7.12), 16.20, 12.06, 7.58, (17.37) = *11.95*

*2x2 BLD:* 30.66, 30.44, 26.44 = *26.44* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:25.29, 1:08.03= *1:08.03*
*4x4 BLD:* 5:26.59, 5:40.74, DNF = *5:26.59*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF= *DNF*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 5/8 (16:47.40) = *2 points*


----------



## Blablabla (Apr 20, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 6.16, (7.06), (4.04), 5.92, 6.92 = 6.33
Average.
*3x3x3:* 25.78, 24.04, 23.68, (26.16), (22.52)= 24.50
Awful. 
*4x4x4:* (163.01), 154.56, 132.35, (129.60), 134.16 = 2:20.36

*Megaminx:* 248.68 (258.05) 200.74 (187.88) 237.62 = 3:49.01


----------



## Forte (Apr 21, 2011)

Square-1: (10.67), 15.70, (17.86), 17.32, 16.82 = 16.61


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 21, 2011)

*2x2: 3.23 =* (3.96), 3.69, (2.16), 2.16, 3.85
*3x3: 15.73 = * 15.92, 16.00, 15.28, (12.72), (16.43)
havent solve a cube in over a week 
*4x4: 1:04.28 =* (1:07.04), 1:03.81, (1:02.86), 1:05.89, 1:03.13
*5x5: 2:47.44 =* 2:47.47, 2:46.73, (3:10.16), 2:48.11, (2:44.98)
Not fully broken in yet, but better than my rubik’s
*6x6: 5:51.53 =* (6:08.33), 5:57.21, (5:48.26), 5:52.00, 5:51.32
*7x7: 9:48.27 =* (9:51.82), 9:45.26, 9:48.94, (9:42.10), 9:50.61 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF(18.28), DNF(20.43), *14.93*
*3x3 BLD:* 3:26.11, DNF(2:53.01), *2:46.94*
I feel car sick after this. The 2nd I forgot to do EO 
*4x4 BLD: DNF(48:11.28)*, DNF(56:28.99), DNF(60+)
UGHHHHH I hope one day I’ll get it. 
1st: centers almost all wrong, edges had 1 parity unsolved. 2nd: off by centers. 3rd: ran overboard on time but would oh had it :fp
*3x3 Multi BLD: 3/4 = 2* points in 30:26.00
2nd had a pop and lost the piece.

*3x3 OH: 22.70 = * (27.18), 23.80, (19.88), 23.61, 20.70
*3x3 WF: 2:46.88 =* 2:48.71, 2:56.00, 2:43.22, 2:47.90, 2:44.03
*3x3 MTS: 55.55 =* 59.28, 54.12, 53.26, (DNF(51.48)), (51.86)
*3x3 FMC: 45 moves *


Spoiler



scramble: B U' R' B D B' L U R' B L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' U'
Solution: U' L U B' L' B D' R L2 F L' F2 L2 U F' L2 F L2 F L' F' B' L' B' U B U' L B U L U' L' U' F U2 L' U' L' U L U' F' L2

self explainitory



*2-4: 1:21.42*
*2-5: 4:26.77 *
*Magic: 1.51 =* (1.50), 1.51, (1.53), 1.52, 1.50
*Master magic: 4.19 =* (4.48), 4.23, 4.15, 4.18, (4.08)
*Clock: 17.01 =* 18.46, (22.12), 16.24, 16.32, (14.83)
*Megaminx: 1:26.48 =* 1:28.04, 1:26.04, (1:23.66), (1:28.92), 1:25.36
*Pyraminx: 4.82 =* (7.36), (3.37), 4.93, 3.46, 6.05
Way to easy
*Sq-1: 48.15 =* (53.22), 48.26, (43.05), 45.26, 50.94
*Skewb: 13.44 =* (10.05), (17.39), 13.47, 14.26, 12.59


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 21, 2011)

2 questions:
What does HTM stand for?
If I did 5x5 - 7x7 BLD, but only worked on parts of it with the scrambles provided, could I still post it as a DNF, or should I not post it at all?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 2 questions:
> What does HTM stand for?
> If I did 5x5 - 7x7 BLD, but only worked on parts of it with the scrambles provided, could I still post it as a DNF, or should I not post it at all?


 
HTM = Half Turn Metric.

I don't see any reason why you can't post it as a DNF. You might pick up some points you really don't deserve, I guess, but I have no objection to it. Maybe Mats has a different opinion; if so, I hope he will chime in.

I'm happy to see you're trying 4x4x4 BLD. The fact that you're genuinely trying that for real is part of why I don't mind you getting the extra points for 5x5x5 - 7x7x7 BLD.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 21, 2011)

2x2: (6.19), 8.03, 9.66+, 7.63, (DNF 7.53) =8.44
3x331.53), 29.58, 31.13, (26.96), 30.80 =30.50
Comment:That's what you get when you don't practice these puzzles for a week :/
Magic= 3.75, (1.71), (4.55+), 1.90, 1.77 = 2.47


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 21, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.32, (6.26), (2.67), 5.26, 3.88 = *4.49*
*3x3:* (12.84), 14.51, (15.30), 14.93, 13.61 = *14.35*
*4x4:* (1:17.62), 1:01.92, 1:03.37, 1:09.11, (58.81) = *1:04.80*
*5x5:* (2:16.01), (2:01.54), 2:08.51, 2:09.00, 2:11.85 = *2:09.78*
*6x6:*
*7x7:*
*2x2 BLD:* 1:16.01, 2:04.40, DNF(2:10.86) = *1:16.01*
*3x3 One-Handed:* 29.43, (38.48), 30.03, (29.33), 29.45 = *29.63*
*2-4 Relay:*
*2-5 Relay:*
*Master Magic: *(3.09), 3.11, (5.21), 3.25, 3.90 = *3.42*
*MegaMinx:* (2:43.10), 2:22.49, 2:30.01, 2:31.39, (2:16.24) = *2:27.96*
*PyraMinx:* 8.91, 6.40, (9.96), (6.23), 6.58 = *7.29*
*Skewb:* 19.78, 17.38, 15.51, 18.43, 16.26 = *17.35*

_I might not get around to doing the rest of the events_


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> HTM = Half Turn Metric.
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see you're trying 4x4x4 BLD.


 Thanks, I have had over 30 attempts at it and still not one success. 
I have done 1 on a bus untimed, but considering the centers were easy I dont call it a "real" success.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 22, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 44.78, 38.70, 29.98 = *29.98* at least sub-30
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:39.99, 46], DNF [1:50.12], 2:31.67 [ 1:11] = *2:31.67* 
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:37.38, 4:16], DNF [7:34.21, 3:59], DNF [8:30.02, 4:46] = *DNF*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [23:22, 13:26], DNF [14:52, 8:06], DNF [19:21, 10:40] = *DNF*
*6x6BLD:* DNF [36:28, 17:09] = *DNF* so so, fast memo
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:01:16, 30:30] = *DNF* Real fast memo and somewhere I forgot an L 
(the centers where 3e L 3e' off). (How do you denote the third layer from above on a 7x7?)
*Multi: 8/8 = 8* 51:37 [37:34] Nice

A real bad week with much too many DNF:s. So I decided to go a little slower and set all five 5x5 and apart from two
corners on the fourth which I simply forgot to do I made that, all sub-20.
*5x5:* 19:19 [11:25], 17:36 [10:19], 19:47 [11:59], DNF [19:30 / 12:20], 18:46 [11:20] = *19:17*

@Jacob: I agree with Mike, with a little reservation. It is not enough to try to do only the corners . I think I remember
Arnaud stipulated that you at least should have a theoretical chance to make it, i.e if you don't even know how to
solve a big bld in principle you should not enter this as a DNF solve. But my opinion is that if you honestly try to make
all centers *or* all edges then you may enter it as a DNF. You may not know this but to get the participation points for
5x5BLD (and 4x4BLD) one must make all three solves DNF (or at least one OK solve). Finally I share Mike's joy that you
try big BLD.

@Micael: thanks . But I only made 4/5 5x5BLD-s. The fourth was two corners off.


----------



## Micael (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice multi Mats. And even more impressive 5 5x5s in a row.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.57, 7.79, 19.85, 7.27, 10.08 = *9.15*
Comment: Awful!
*3x3x3:* 22.14, 23.25, 23.72, 21.00, 22.10 = *22.50*
*4x4x4:* 1:30.28 [P], 1:19.38, 1:13.64, 1:28.56 [O], 1:27.57 [P] = *1:25.17*
Comment: Great average for me.
*5x5x5:* 3:04.79, 2:57.26, 2:41.44, 3:01.36, 3:22.06 = *3:01.14*
Comment: Really bad week for freeslice for me.
*6x6x6:* 5:16.74 [O], 6:03.44 [O], 5:57.68 [O], 5:50.27 [O], 7:06.91 [O] = *5:57.13*
Comment: All solves after the first one had really obvious bad mistakes; all should have been easily sub-5:30.
*7x7x7:* 8:13.95, 7:09.17, 7:39.74, 7:45.67, 7:05.67 = *7:31.52*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 39.79, 23.31, 31.82 = *23.31*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:32.18], 1:52.83, DNF [1:26.66] = *1:52.83*
Comment: First one was off by 3 edges – execution mistake. Second one had a terrible recall delay. Third one was off by 3 edges permuted (mismemorized a letter) and 2 edges flipped (didn’t see the flipped edge). Terrible.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:13.99 [3:36], DNF [8:01.56, 4:04], 6:53.52 [3:18] = *6:53.52*
Comment: Second one off by 5 X centers – I remembered the wrong image because two of them are too similar.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:49.41, 8:48], 16:32.74 [8:24], 16:39.02 [9:17] = *16:32.74*
Comment: First one off by 7 corners, 7 centrals, 14 wings, and 6 + centers. B’ L U B fixed all corners, so I probably made a mistake doing L’ B instead of U B somewhere in the solve. The others were just too slow!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *33:26.31* [15:57]
Comment: I actually discovered a new algorithm for one case for X centers (BH instead of a setup move) while solving. I had it twice – once for inner X centers and once for outer X centers. The first time I did it without thinking much about it; the second time I realized what I was doing and backtracked because I was afraid it didn’t work. But it turns out that it worked fine. I was really surprised when this was solved.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:07:12.84, 38:08]
Comment: Terrible. Memory totally wouldn’t stick; even with all the review I did, I still had trouble recalling a lot of it. As for the result, it was awful: off by 6 corners, 2 outer + centers, 5 obliques, 4 outer X centers, 4 inner X centers, 3 centrals, 8 inner wings, and 11 outer wings. Most of the bad centers were in two rows of 5, and with the corners so wrong, it was probably a setup move mistake somewhere that ruined it so badly.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/11 = 9 points, 59:27.38* [43:47]
Comment: Tenth cube off by 4 edges and 4 corners (probably missed a setup turn undo early in the solve). Like the 7x7x7 BLD, memorization would not stick. I was sure it would be a DNF, but on my last review (the fifth time through!) it suddenly all started to stick. I was executing as fast as I could, since I thought I would run out of time. I was surprised I got through it all.
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.43, 46.34, 40.83, 42.16, 45.50 = *44.67*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:38.40, 1:32.69, 1:33.59, 1:38.46, 2:21.96 = *1:36.82*
Comment: The first four solves were done with the stackmat on a carpet, like I usually do. The fifth solve was done with the stackmat on a hard tile floor. It is so much harder for me to do feet solves on a hard floor. Do other people have this problem? I noticed that at US Nationals, other people didn’t seem to be struggling as much with the hard surface as I was (the lighting was bad too, which also slowed me down), so I’m wondering if I’m the only one who has this trouble.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:23.60, 1:14.74, 1:26.85, 1:33.39, 1:24.68 = *1:25.04*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*


Spoiler



U’ L U D’ R’ B’ R2 U’ F2 L2 F L’ F2 L’ F’ U’ F’ R’ F R U2 L D’ L’ U’ L D F’ L’ F U’ F2 U F U F U2 F’

Lots of NISS!
regular scramble:
x cross: U’ L U D’ R’ B’ R2
inverse scramble, add premove U:
2x2x3 (abandoning cross): F U2 F’ U’
regular scramble:
3x cross: F2 L2 F L’ F2 L’
inverse scramble:
4th pair: F’ U’ F2 U F’ L F L’
pseudo OLL: . U’ R’ F’ R F U F
insert at .: L D’ L’ U L D L’ U’
L’ L cancel before insertion; U’ U’ become U2 after insertion.

Comment: I had a terrible time with this scramble – nothing seemed to work. At least NISS can often prevent a total disaster.


*2-4 relay:* *2:15.03* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *5:08.33* [O]
*Magic:* 8.09, 8.27, 9.00, 10.71, 10.15 = *9.14*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.00, 3.77, 4.28, 3.78, 4.16 = *3.98*
*Clock:* 2:41.34 [0:25], 19.21, 14.93, 17.55, 15.44 = *17.40*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [39:09.80, 22:30], 3:06.34, 3:23.41, 3:00.61, 3:01.13 = *3:10.29*
Comment: BLD solve off by 4 corners twisted (mismemorized) and 3 edges wrong (probably shot to wrong piece). I spent close to ten minutes just memorizing corner orientation because I kept making mistakes. If I can ever get good at corner orientation (which should really just be a matter of practice), sub-30 will be automatic.
*Pyraminx:* 1:30.46, 15.81, 16.36, 12.21, 14.36 = *15.51*
Comment: I did the BLD solve slow so I wouldn’t DNF it.
*Square-1:* DNF [6:56.50, 3:46], 41.21, 51.30 [P], 30.86, 33.08 [P] = *41.86*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 4 edges; case SV (easy two-move case).
*Skewb:* 3:41.47 [1:53], 37.34, 20.90, 21.94, 29.94 = *29.74*
Comment: KirMeep isn’t such a good method if you don’t practice, I’m afraid. I’m still hoping to get better at it, but I wonder if I’m not better off long-term with my previous method, since it doesn’t require much practice to stay good at it.

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [6:09.47], DNF [6:06.90], DNF = ^DNF$
Comment: Rebecca's times have definitely gotten better. We're going to do some practice solves together this weekend; maybe we can figure out where she's going wrong. On the last solve, I watched her; she had forgotten the corners by the time she got to them. She had 4 edges wrong (she does corners last). Once she gave up, I talked her through the corners, and caught her doing an incorrect setup move. Perhaps that's been one of her problems - she didn't realize it was incorrect until I pointed out why. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 22, 2011)

Whenever I try to get back into BLD, life gets in the way...

*5x5x5*: 2:10.66, (1:54.16), (2:13.23), 2:00.06, 2:04.13 = *2:04.95*
_Nice single_
*6x6x6*: (3:47.39), 3:31.90, (3:31.14), 3:32.35, 3:41.46 = *3:35.24*
_Fairly consistent_


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 22, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.79 - 8.73 - (6.39) - (9.93) - 7.65 = 8.39
3x3x3: (17.45) - (22.37) - 20.87 - 22.02 - 21.56 = 21.48 
4x4x4: 1:54.63 - 2:05.68 - 1:59.99 - 1:45.28 - 1:52.59 = 1:55.74
5x5x5: 3:57.21 - 3:46.12 - 3:18.82 - 3:03.96 - 3:31.53 = 3:32.16
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (Did these on the way back from my trip. didn't go well)
3x3x3OH: 1:12.90 - 1:01.72 - 57.95 - 1:06.23 - 1:16.21 = 1:06.95
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:54.60
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:39.68
Magic: 1.68 - (1.74) - 1.71 - 1.68 - (1.49) = 1.69 
Clock: 30.25 - 44.56 - 37.13 - 37.64 - 39.85 = 38.21
MegaMinx: (2:31.52) - (2:57.97) - 2:49.86 - 2:54.45 - 2:56.33 = 2:53.55
PyraMinx: 10.10 - 12.25 - 11.42 - 9.05 - 8.83 = 10.19
Square-1: (1:29.48) - (1:53.32) - 1:30.25 - 1:39.48 - 1:38.13 = 1:35.95
Skewb: 10.92 - 11.53 - (13.43) - 9.76 - (8.77) = 10.74


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 22, 2011)

3x3 oh: (34.86), 36.59, (46.69), 36.43, 38.62 = 37.21 
I may or may not do more events later


----------



## Micael (Apr 22, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF DNF 1:58.11
3x3x3 multiBLD: 10/14 in 51:43 (35:05)
Looking forward for a better next week.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 23, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Jacob: It is not enough to try to do only the corners . I think I remember
> Arnaud stipulated that you at least should have a theoretical chance to make it, i.e if you don't even know how to
> solve a big bld in principle you should not enter this as a DNF solve. But my opinion is that if you honestly try to make
> all centers *or* all edges then you may enter it as a DNF.


 
LOL I wouldn't dream of only corners  I was going for corners + all edges and gradually add in the diffrent types of centers


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 23, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:22.92 DNS DNS
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 5:36.52 DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:51.27 12:43.18 DNS
comment: The second solve had a quite nice re-orientation before the start.

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:23.27 1:19.30 1:10.56 DNF DNF = DNF
*4x4x4:* DNF 5:42.34 6:14.20 DNS DNS = DNF

I was moving to a new house all last weekend, as well as moving small items most of this week. That's why I didn't do all the solves I normally do. I should be returning to a regular weekly schedule for week #17 or week #18.


----------



## Brest (Apr 23, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3:* (21.55) 23.74 22.99 (24.41) 21.57 = *22.77*

*4x4x4:* (104.42) 126.93 124.20 121.28 (131.70) = *2:04.14*

*Clock:* (14.56) (24.22) 22.24 16.98 16.44 = *18.55*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 30 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B U' R' B D B' L U R' B L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' U'
Solution: U' R B' L' U2 L2 B R B' L2 B R2 D' F R F' U R U' R U' R L D2 L' U L D2 L' R2

U' R B' L' : pseudo 2x2x2
U2 # B R' D' : 2x2x3
F R F' U R U' : more blocks
R U' R U @ R2 : leave L4C
[U',LD2L'] : insert @
[L2,BRB'] : insert #

Happy enough with this solution, but I found better without a time limit. (Well obv, why wouldn't I?.. ) I was hoping to find greater move cancellations with two insertions.


----------



## nekosensei (Apr 23, 2011)

222 : (16.50) 12.46 (9.12) 10.67 12.32 = 11.82
333 : 23.83 (37.30) (22.26) 30.30 33.84 = 29.32
333blind-folded : DNF DNF DNF = DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2011)

*3x3x3: *(26.61) 20.28 19.00 17.90 (15.88) = *19.06*
*6x6x6: *4:14.68 (4:20.66) (3:50.30) 4:07.16 4:19.09 = *4:13.64*
*7x7x7: *(6:57.88) 6:45.61 (6:23.44) 6:50.33 6:27.96 = *6:41.30*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *35.09 35.22 39.53 (47.94) (34.22) = *36.61*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:10.33 1:20.11 (1:28.13) 1:07.46 (1:00.94) = *1:12.63* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:43.81 = *1:43.81*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:10.66 = *4:10.66*

All the results I have here, I will post the rest in the morning (Japan time). If that is too late....too bad for me


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> All the results I have here, I will post the rest in the morning (Japan time). If that is too late....too bad for me



Or you could then walk another 140 km


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2011)

Results weekly 16. Congratulations Simon, Jacob & Mike!

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.72 Yes, We Can!
 2.78 SimonWestlund
 2.87 nccube
 2.92 cuberkid10
 3.23 Jaysammey777
 3.94 AustinReed
 4.49 cubeflip
 4.85 Evan Liu
 4.96 uberCuber
 4.99 amostay2004
 5.85 rock1313
 5.97 cubefan4848
 6.33 Blablabla
 6.76 janelle
 6.80 Zane_C
 7.05 masteranders1
 7.35 James Ludlow
 7.41 Jakube
 7.52 MrIndianTeen
 8.13 AvGalen
 8.39 MaeLSTRoM
 8.44 hic2482w
 9.15 Mike Hughey
 9.23 tozies24
 9.51 okayama
 9.74 tx789
 11.75 Elbeasto94
 18.11 tociva
*3x3x3 *(33)

 8.59 Yes, We Can!
 9.88 SimonWestlund
 11.37 amostay2004
 11.69 nlCuber22
 11.71 deathbypapercutz
 11.87 nccube
 13.19 cuberkid10
 13.91 Evan Liu
 14.35 cubeflip
 14.88 Zane_C
 15.73 Jaysammey777
 16.31 rock1313
 17.22 uberCuber
 18.48 AustinReed
 18.69 janelle
 18.98 masteranders1
 19.06 AvGalen
 19.50 James Ludlow
 21.06 Jakube
 21.27 5BLD
 21.31 okayama
 21.48 MaeLSTRoM
 21.88 MrIndianTeen
 22.50 Mike Hughey
 22.77 Brest
 23.40 cubefan4848
 24.50 Blablabla
 26.01 tozies24
 26.59 cookieyo145
 30.29 hic2482w
 31.57 tociva
 37.60 tx789
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(26)

 46.10 SimonWestlund
 46.67 Yes, We Can!
 59.09 amostay2004
 1:03.11 Evan Liu
 1:03.41 cuberkid10
 1:04.28 Jaysammey777
 1:04.80 cubeflip
 1:09.69 Zane_C
 1:10.82 deathbypapercutz
 1:13.32 James Ludlow
 1:16.71 uberCuber
 1:18.17 AvGalen
 1:24.09 rock1313
 1:25.17 Mike Hughey
 1:30.27 masteranders1
 1:35.63 AustinReed
 1:43.70 Jakube
 1:45.58 cubefan4848
 1:55.74 MaeLSTRoM
 2:04.14 Brest
 2:20.36 Blablabla
 2:33.82 tozies24
 2:43.35 tx789
 2:44.43 Elbeasto94
 3:02.93 tociva
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:22.95 SimonWestlund
 1:34.17 Yes, We Can!
 1:59.75 uberCuber
 2:03.45 AvGalen
 2:04.95 Keroma12
 2:05.51 rock1313
 2:09.79 cubeflip
 2:10.19 James Ludlow
 2:33.38 Evan Liu
 2:37.63 Jakube
 2:41.64 cuberkid10
 2:44.72 masteranders1
 2:47.44 Jaysammey777
 2:51.54 AustinReed
 3:01.14 Mike Hughey
 3:32.16 MaeLSTRoM
 4:00.36 tozies24
 4:09.09 Elbeasto94
 5:15.78 tx789
 6:34.14 tociva
19:17.34 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:40.88 SimonWestlund
 3:35.24 Keroma12
 3:49.02 James Ludlow
 4:13.64 AvGalen
 4:17.84 uberCuber
 5:53.51 Jaysammey777
 5:57.13 Mike Hughey
 6:22.30 Evan Liu
 6:46.29 okayama
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:38.59 SimonWestlund
 6:18.06 James Ludlow
 6:41.30 AvGalen
 6:45.02 uberCuber
 7:31.53 Mike Hughey
 8:24.19 Jakube
 9:32.86 tozies24
 9:48.27 Jaysammey777
10:19.11 rock1313
11:29.80 okayama
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 19.71 SimonWestlund
 20.71 deathbypapercutz
 22.70 Jaysammey777
 22.78 amostay2004
 23.00 nlCuber22
 25.52 Zane_C
 25.52 nccube
 26.91 antoineccantin
 29.64 cubeflip
 30.08 janelle
 31.57 Evan Liu
 31.95 cuberkid10
 36.61 AvGalen
 37.21 dimwmuni
 41.11 James Ludlow
 43.34 MrIndianTeen
 43.56 Jakube
 44.67 Mike Hughey
 44.86 masteranders1
 45.39 uberCuber
 55.66 5BLD
 58.65 AustinReed
 1:06.95 MaeLSTRoM
 1:33.03 tx789
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 48.76 Henrik
 1:09.43 SimonWestlund
 1:36.82 Mike Hughey
 2:46.88 Jaysammey777
 3:42.85 cuberkid10
 4:07.93 Jakube
 7:16.07 tx789
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 11.38 SimonWestlund
 14.93 Jaysammey777
 15.60 Evan Liu
 23.31 Mike Hughey
 23.41 nccube
 26.44 Zane_C
 29.98 MatsBergsten
 43.08 Jakube
 44.11 uberCuber
 57.91 AvGalen
 1:01.98 cuberkid10
 1:16.01 cubeflip
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 43.43 amostay2004
 1:08.03 Zane_C
 1:08.67 SimonWestlund
 1:22.92 cmhardw
 1:38.13 Jakube
 1:52.83 Mike Hughey
 1:58.11 Micael
 2:31.67 MatsBergsten
 2:46.94 Jaysammey777
 3:57.69 AvGalen
 4:33.04 okayama
 8:36.70 Cubenovice
 DNF nekosensei
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Elbeasto94
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF uberCuber
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 5:26.59 Zane_C
 5:36.52 cmhardw
 6:21.08 amostay2004
 6:22.91 SimonWestlund
 6:53.52 Mike Hughey
13:20.47 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF Jakube
 DNF rock1313
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

12:43.18 cmhardw
16:32.74 Mike Hughey
17:36.77 SimonWestlund
23:14.81 Jakube
34:54.28 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

33:26.31 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

10/11 (59:27)  Mike Hughey
8/8 (51:37)  MatsBergsten
6/6 (24:18)  SimonWestlund
10/14 (51:43)  Micael
5/7 (35:24)  Jakube
4/5 (45:42)  okayama
5/8 (16:47)  Zane_C
3/4 (30:26)  Jaysammey777
0/2 ( 7:10)  uberCuber
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 55.55 Jaysammey777
 1:00.25 uberCuber
 1:12.05 cuberkid10
 1:12.63 AvGalen
 1:25.04 Mike Hughey
 2:07.53 Jakube
 3:52.47 5BLD
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:06.24 SimonWestlund
 1:21.42 Jaysammey777
 1:28.13 cuberkid10
 1:33.81 Zane_C
 1:34.50 uberCuber
 1:43.81 AvGalen
 1:47.80 James Ludlow
 2:01.06 masteranders1
 2:15.03 Mike Hughey
 2:25.86 Jakube
 2:30.78 rock1313
 2:41.64 Elbeasto94
 2:54.60 MaeLSTRoM
 3:47.95 tx789
 3:58.83 tozies24
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:35.98 SimonWestlund
 3:46.13 cuberkid10
 4:02.64 uberCuber
 4:03.00 James Ludlow
 4:05.18 rock1313
 4:10.66 AvGalen
 4:26.16 Zane_C
 4:26.77 Jaysammey777
 4:46.32 Jakube
 4:54.91 AustinReed
 5:04.39 masteranders1
 5:08.33 Mike Hughey
 6:39.68 MaeLSTRoM
 7:12.13 tozies24
 8:50.24 Elbeasto94
 9:10.79 tx789
*Magic*(9)

 1.41 nccube
 1.51 Jaysammey777
 1.52 cuberkid10
 1.52 janelle
 1.56 James Ludlow
 1.69 MaeLSTRoM
 1.84 AvGalen
 2.47 hic2482w
 9.14 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.48 James Ludlow
 3.42 cubeflip
 3.98 Mike Hughey
 4.19 Jaysammey777
 5.13 AvGalen
*Skewb*(6)

 10.74 MaeLSTRoM
 13.44 Jaysammey777
 15.69 cuberkid10
 17.36 cubeflip
 27.85 James Ludlow
 29.74 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(8)

 9.25 SimonWestlund
 13.16 James Ludlow
 17.01 Jaysammey777
 17.40 Mike Hughey
 18.10 AvGalen
 18.55 Brest
 25.01 AustinReed
 38.21 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.79 Odder
 4.73 cubefan4848
 4.81 Jaysammey777
 5.07 SimonWestlund
 7.30 cubeflip
 8.65 nccube
 9.14 AustinReed
 9.21 cuberkid10
 10.19 MaeLSTRoM
 11.92 tx789
 11.95 Zane_C
 14.60 AvGalen
 15.51 Mike Hughey
 15.85 Jakube
*Megaminx*(13)

 48.50 SimonWestlund
 1:26.48 Jaysammey777
 1:45.57 cuberkid10
 2:13.21 uberCuber
 2:27.96 cubeflip
 2:53.55 MaeLSTRoM
 2:54.87 AvGalen
 3:07.01 AustinReed
 3:10.29 Mike Hughey
 3:49.01 Blablabla
 4:14.49 Jakube
 5:32.17 tociva
 5:36.46 tx789
*Square-1*(11)

 16.61 Forte
 19.60 SimonWestlund
 35.51 cuberkid10
 41.86 Mike Hughey
 48.15 Jaysammey777
 49.67 janelle
 54.83 AustinReed
 55.49 AvGalen
 1:06.33 James Ludlow
 1:35.95 MaeLSTRoM
 2:07.85 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

27 guusrs
27 okayama
29 irontwig
29 Cubenovice
30 Brest
34 uberCuber
38 Mike Hughey
45 Jaysammey777
58 Jakube
67 masteranders1
72 5BLD
83 MrIndianTeen
99 tx789
DNF  Attila

*Contest results*

368 SimonWestlund
320 Jaysammey777
295 Mike Hughey
227 cuberkid10
220 Jakube
219 uberCuber
208 AvGalen
205 Zane_C
174 James Ludlow
155 cubeflip
147 amostay2004
137 Evan Liu
132 AustinReed
120 Yes, We Can!
117 MaeLSTRoM
116 rock1313
116 okayama
114 nccube
111 masteranders1
104 MatsBergsten
81 deathbypapercutz
76 janelle
68 tx789
62 cmhardw
58 cubefan4848
57 nlCuber22
55 tozies24
55 Micael
52 MrIndianTeen
48 Brest
46 Blablabla
44 5BLD
37 Elbeasto94
36 Keroma12
35 Cubenovice
28 tociva
24 guusrs
22 irontwig
21 antoineccantin
19 hic2482w
16 Odder
15 Forte
15 dimwmuni
11 Henrik
11 Attila
8 cookieyo145
6 Rebecca Hughey
6 nekosensei
/LIST]


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay! I beat masteranders1 OH! That had been my goal for quite a while now!!


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 24, 2011)

I need to practice Match the Scramble more.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 24, 2011)

I got 4th dd


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 24, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I need to practice Match the Scramble more.


 
It's fun to get sub-1 averages


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)
> 
> 5:26.59 Zane_C
> 5:36.52 cmhardw
> ...



WCA Rankings:
1	Feliks Zemdegs	3:37.80	Australia	Melbourne Summer 2011 
2	Ville Seppänen	4:42.34	Finland	Aachen Open 2010 
3	Chris Hardwick	4:46.19	USA	Chattahoochee Spring 2009 
4	Rafal Guzewicz	5:39.91	Poland	Euro 2010 
5	Gabriel Alejandro Orozco Casillas	5:54.56	Mexico	Guadalajara Open 2010 
6	Kai Jiptner	6:09.94	Germany	Düsseldorf Open 2010 
7	Chester Lian	6:19.75	Malaysia	Battle of Lexington 2010 
8	Mike Hughey	6:54.58	USA	Dayton Open 2010

The competition is tough around here.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> WCA Rankings:
> 1	Feliks Zemdegs	3:37.80	Australia	Melbourne Summer 2011
> 2	Ville Seppänen	4:42.34	Finland	Aachen Open 2010
> 3	Chris Hardwick	4:46.19	USA	Chattahoochee Spring 2009
> ...


 
Haha, tell me about it! I still remember these old days! 

Mike, congrats on the week#16 sub-7 solve! It's still an awesome time! :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Haha, tell me about it! I still remember these old days!


Very fun. I see you had a similar amount of competition for 5x5x5 BLD.



cmhardw said:


> Mike, congrats on the week#16 sub-7 solve! It's still an awesome time! :tu


Thanks - I was feeling pretty good about it until I noticed it was next to last among the successful solvers. 

And of course, I'm only joking - I think it's wonderful that people are getting so good now at big BLD. Compare your 2006 list with the 2010 list. It's really becoming quite the competitive event.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 26, 2011)

.....just for the archive 

*2x2x2: *(9.15) 7.59 (7.03) 8.83 7.96 = *8.13*
*3x3x3: *(26.61) 20.28 19.00 17.90 (15.88) = *19.06*
*4x4x4: *1:16.94 1:24.44 1:13.13 (1:26.21) (1:11.11) = *1:18.17*
*5x5x5: *(2:18.83) 1:57.83 2:07.97 2:04.55 (1:55.61) = *2:03.45*
*6x6x6: *4:14.68 (4:20.66) (3:50.30) 4:07.16 4:19.09 = *4:13.64*
*7x7x7: *(6:57.88) 6:45.61 (6:23.44) 6:50.33 6:27.96 = *6:41.30*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *(57.91) DNF 1:02.41 = *57.91*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(3:57.69) DNF DNF = *3:57.69*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *35.09 35.22 39.53 (47.94) (34.22) = *36.61*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:10.33 1:20.11 (1:28.13) 1:07.46 (1:00.94) = *1:12.63* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:43.81 = *1:43.81*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:10.66 = *4:10.66*
*Magic: *1.66 1.72 (1.58) (2.18) 2.13 = *1.84*
*Master Magic: *4.88 (4.08) (5.47) 5.47 5.03 = *5.13*
*Clock: *17.34 (DNF) 16.30 (15.81) 20.65 = *18.10*
*MegaMinx: *(3:32.05) (2:43.22) 2:49.08 3:03.06 2:52.47 = *2:54.87*
*Pyraminx: *(7.69) 13.34 (19.05) 16.50 13.97 = *14.60*
*Square-1: *53.19 54.50 58.77 (1:15.18) (49.33) = *55.49*


----------

